# Ear Peeling and hair is falling out in chunk



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi guys,

I wasn't able to find anything similiar to this topic... so I would like to ask if anyone has ever experience anything to what Tiny has been experiencing.

This occurs about 2 months ago. I am not sure what happened, but Tiny's ears (tip of the inside and the whole entire outside of her ears) are flaking. When I touch her ears, small chunks of hair will come off. My first initial reaction was because she loves hanging out in the patio and sits there for hours underneath the sun. Then I thought about it... perhaps it might be stress due to our new addition to our family... Monster Baby? I thought it would go away - well... her ears has gotten worst. 

I took Tiny to the vet yesterday and the vet told me that this happens alot on mini doxie. He wasn't sure what caused the problem on Tiny's ears, so he took many samples from her ears and was sent to a lab. He also took a florecent light and check to see if Tiny's ears have ringworm, it came out negative. I haven't heard from the doctor yet, even thought it's only been 1 day. 

So I figured, I should ask if anyone here would have any idea what might be the cause or at least something similiar that want to share with me. 

Thank you very much!
Linda, Tiny, and Monster Baby


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive never experienced that with a chi but I did have another dog that had something similar to that & it turned out to be mange the vet said that we should put her to sleep but we didnt she was treated for the problem & lived a happy life. Anyway I hope that it is nothing serious. Keep us updated.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

my gosh, how serious was your dog that have the vet to even suggested to put her to sleep? I hope in Tiny's case, it's nothing serious either.... now I'm really worry.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Mange used to be considered an "untreatable" condition. It's not like that any more. It can be treated and in most cases completly cured. 
Don't worry about that. If it is mange, she will have some hair loss for several months, but it will grow back and you'll never be able to tell anything was wrong.
Just wait until you get the report back from the vet, it will probably take several days. 
And please let us know what what the vet says.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

The dog wasnt serious at all the vet was just useless & really didnt seem to care about anything but money. I was little so I had no say in who we used. My mom ended up giving the dog away cause she didnt have the time to do the constant treatment the dog required she had to be dipped in some solution a few times a day so we gave her to someone who had time & she turned out great youd never know anything had ever happened to her.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I had a light cream chi that did that when he was a puppy. It was never too serious. My vet didn't seem to think so either and just gave me a special shampoo to use on him. He seemed to grow out of it.


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Good luck with everything, I'm sure your baby will be fine. Maybe allergies perhaps. Just wanted to say wow, you're a great photographer, great pics on dogster.com. And could you let me know where you got the coat with the little stuffed animals attached to the hood? It's so cute.


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

my dad's chi had a simular problem it was some form of a yeast infection. a little salve a 2x a day for a bit and it is all cleared up.
hope your's is as easy


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

thank you very much for all your input. The vet called yesterday night and said that they didn't find anything wrong with her ears in terms of baterica related. However, she does have yeast infection. The doctor is asking that we put her on 3 different types of medication. Somehow, I can't explain it, but it almost seem as if he's trying to rip me off with medications that Tiny doesn't need. It all started with the visit that we went in. The doctor started picking at Tiny's hair other than her ears and tested for lab work along with her ears area. Then just when I thought we were done... he came back and said, "Ohh I forgot to use the florecent light to check to see if she has ringworms." He put a light around her ears for like seconds... and he charged me $15 for that??? Granted, my insurance covers partially, but I just hate the fact how some vet do any work without letting me the TRUE COST until I get the bill at the end of the visit. Anyhow...

Then couple hours later, the front office lady called me and suggested that Tiny should switch to another type of shampoo. She didn't ask me to go to a local pet store and pick up a hypo-allegery shampoo for Tiny... but instead, she offered me many different types that they sell in their office. I told her that I will hold off on that first.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

get a 2nd an opinion, listen to your gut.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

Just like any profession, there are great vets and there a BAD vets. I had a Rhodesian Rigdeback that had peelie ears. His was from shaking his head so fierce and so rough. Also, they have poor circulation in their ears. I'm glad Tiny is ok. I would still seek a second opinion if you can afford it. The vet can be outrageous!


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

You should try Cain and Able shampoo. They are very good for sensitive skin and not terribly expensive.

Minka had a problem with that and the vet said that she needed more omega 3 oils in her diet. I give her 1 Lipoderm pill a day in her food and that has done the trick. You can get it at Petco or Petsmart.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Maybe he was just trying to be thuro. It is possible to get a yeast infection in their skin.
I agree with the others, if you don't feel confident with what the vet is telling you, go to a different vet and get his opinion.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo had a yeast infection in his skin like 2 months ago. He was given Clavomax (sp) another pill...forgot the name and Nusal T Shampoo...it's a tar based shampoo that soothes their skin while getting rid of the seborrhea. Man I hoped I spelled all that right...LOL

So far his skin is doing much better. If your worried see another Doctor.


----------



## STELLABELLA (May 27, 2006)

has the dog been tested for mange?


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

You may not be thinking of another issue here, and whoever said that mange is untreatable needs to come see me sometime, as I hate dumb vets....

I had this same situation happen with one of my older males once. Not knowing what it was I took him to the vet. I thought of mange, allergies, any


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

You may not be thinking of another issue here, and whoever said that mange is untreatable needs to come see me sometime, as I hate dumb vets....

I had this same situation happen with one of my older males once. Not knowing what it was I took him to the vet. I thought of mange, allergies, anything, but I am not good with skin issues, so what he said surprised me. Are the ears crusty and the skin looks like its dead, and when you go to clean it the hair comes off with it? If it is here is an answer that your vet might not even be thinking about and charging you for expensive vet checks to a simple problem that you would never think of.......

the answer. Knats, those little tiny buggers that swarm all over. And here is why. Chihuahua's are a small breed, the smallest in fact, and with that when they play outside bugs tend to like their ears, for whatever reason, and most Chi's love lounging around in the grass, catching some sun, or in some cases roll around in it. What happens is the knats attack the ears and leave them red and bleeding, and before you know it the blood turns red, dark, dries up and the hair if pulled will fall right off. The answer. Buy some repellant made for animals at the vet. Cleared mine up in no time. Quick fix to a common problem that the vet probably isn't even thinking of. Just look into it, I have had this happen and it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Serina, 

Thank you very much for your input... What you explained is what Tiny is going through. Crust, dry, flaky, hair falling, etc....It totally makes sense now. Tiny loves to hang out in the sun outside the patio. I have an outside rug and I would vacuum and clean it with a wipe and then I also place a towel so my girls can hang out outside. When I lift up the rug to clean the concrete.... i noticed there are lots of little white (tiniest) bug moving around. 

The vet claimed that she has mange. So Tiny is on an oral medication (pink chalky color) as well as a medication that goes onto her skin. Yesterday, after her medication (2nd day), she threw up. It came out all yellow and I have no idea what was it. It didn't smell. Then she had this tearing eye "half" opening stare and then she was breathing heavily. I stroked her throat. She was able to catched her breath. 

Does anyone know if Tiny's hair will grow back?


----------

